# Prices for Orka irons



## G7FORE (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys, new to this forum you all seemed friendly and helpful in threads I have read. So I thought I'd try on here to get an answer on my thread title. Going for a fitting today for Orka irons but seem to not be able to find prices for them anywhere so I know roughly what I should expect to pay. If you can help that would be grewt

Thanks in advance


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 26, 2014)

G7FORE said:



			Hi guys, new to this forum you all seemed friendly and helpful in threads I have read. So I thought I'd try on here to get an answer on my thread title. Going for a fitting today for Orka irons but seem to not be able to find prices for them anywhere so I know roughly what I should expect to pay. If you can help that would be grewt

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

hello welcome and enjoy the madhouse. 

An orka fitting is something to enjoy from the fairly hefty contingent on heres report. One thing that doesn't tend to surface much is price but as its complete custom fit no doubt it varys quite a lot.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2014)

That's the thing - as it's a complete custom build it will depend on what you end up with.
But either way the cost should be, at worst, comparable to the mainstream brands


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2014)

I was very pleasantly surprised at the price of my Orka sticks
You certainly won't be paying through the nose

Relax and enjoy the experience and report back how you got on


----------



## G7FORE (Apr 26, 2014)

Cheers guys, it does seem that the fitting is a great experience. And also that the prices from what I understand should be a nice welcome to the wallet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2014)

Just make sure your going to be keeping them for a few year, as they go for peanuts on eBay.
Sorry some one had to say it


----------



## vkurup (Apr 26, 2014)

I have considered Orkas... I m more mainstream Tites, TMs, Swooshs etc... Am I missing something, what's the goss on Orkas


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just make sure your going to be keeping them for a few year, as they go for peanuts on eBay.
Sorry some one had to say it

Click to expand...

A set went on here for a decent price last month. You're right about the resale value on eBay tho, but you'd certainly get a fair price on the forum.

The key selling point of orkas is the full and complete custom fit which should negate the need to sell on eBay.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 26, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I have considered Orkas... I m more mainstream Tites, TMs, Swooshs etc... Am I missing something, what's the goss on Orkas
		
Click to expand...

It's the personalized customer service a good smaller company can offer that main stream brands don't.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 26, 2014)

I personally wouldn't worry about resale value.  If the clubs do the business and you keep them for 5/6 years then its been money well spent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I personally wouldn't worry about resale value.  If the clubs do the business and you keep them for 5/6 years then its been money well spent.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree,just wanted to point it out to the OP.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes I agree,just wanted to point it out to the OP.
		
Click to expand...

It's a valid point, but I do reckon the only mainstream clubs that hold their value are pings and mizzies.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

Another Orka iron user here, more than happy. As had been said price is component dependent but shouldnt be out of line with OEM prices at worst. If your fitting is with Alex (expect it may be based on location of your home club) you'll at worst learn a fair bit and have some fun, but more likely come away with a great set of irons.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2014)

Beadlow do fittings for Orka Steve. Was tempted myself but as I cant hit a barn door with a banjo and havent hit a ball since we played it would be wasted steel


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Beadlow do fittings for Orka Steve. Was tempted myself but as I cant hit a barn door with a banjo and havent hit a ball since we played it would be wasted steel 

Click to expand...

ah didnt know that, makes sense actually as think Alex maybe at the Manchester golf show

you back working again hence not playing?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah started on the 14th, all good so far :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			yeah started on the 14th, all good so far :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good to hear mate  let us know when they let you have some free time and we'll get another hit sorted


----------



## delc (Apr 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			It's the personalized customer service a good smaller company can offer that main stream brands don't.
		
Click to expand...

I got custom fitted for my Taylor Made irons! 2 degrees flat and slightly oversize grips. The standard lightweight steel shafts seemed to suit me quite well.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 26, 2014)

My Orka's were very reasonably priced


----------



## Andy (Apr 26, 2014)

18 replies and not one hint of a price, why the secret squirrel?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 26, 2014)

Andy said:



			18 replies and not one hint of a price, why the secret squirrel?
		
Click to expand...

Very cloak and dagger isn't it!!

The first rule of Orka club is, don't tell anyone how much you paid.
The second rule of Orka club is, don't tell anyone how much you paid.


----------



## G7FORE (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys wow there is a lot of love for Orkas.. Just had my fitting at my club Beadlow so very handy.. Was a great experience to see the club your trying being bent and shaped to fit you.. And wow I have to say the RS series are amazing the feel and ball flight is supurb once you have the right shaft combo.. 
 Iv gone with the RS5 in 4 and 5iron and the RS3 6 to PW with KBS tour stiff shaft. Price for the set Â£650 but will take my irons if i want to trade in so should end up around the Â£500 mark.. If you get a chance and don't care about resell then go to an Orka fitting.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

G7FORE said:



			Hi guys wow there is a lot of love for Orkas.. Just had my fitting at my club Beadlow so very handy.. Was a great experience to see the club your trying being bent and shaped to fit you.. And wow I have to say the RS series are amazing the feel and ball flight is supurb once you have the right shaft combo.. 
 Iv gone with the RS5 in 4 and 5iron and the RS3 6 to PW with KBS tour stiff shaft. Price for the set Â£650 but will take my irons if i want to trade in so should end up around the Â£500 mark.. If you get a chance and don't care about resell then go to an Orka fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Glad the fitting went well, enjoy the new irons


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			That's the thing - as it's a complete custom build it will depend on what you end up with.
But either way the cost should be, at worst, comparable to the mainstream brands
		
Click to expand...




Andy said:



			18 replies and not one hint of a price, why the secret squirrel?
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the quote above.........a new Ford Fiesta costs between 10k and 20k depending on model.
Cost of Orka irons will vary depending on what head, shaft and grip combo you end up with.
What would be the point in saying that a set would cost Â£500 when a different shaft could add an extra Â£100 to the price...? A combo of different heads could change the price too......
Not "Secret Squirrel" just common sense....


----------



## Daff (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi

new member here - I've got a set of Orka RS3 Irons. They really are a fantastic set and, in my own opinion, above the run of mill mainstream quality. They are buttery soft and finished fantastically, don't think you can go wrong with a set to be honest, particularly if you appreciate the quality that goes in to them.


----------



## richy (Apr 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The clue is in the quote above.........a new Ford Fiesta costs between 10k and 20k depending on model.
Cost of Orka irons will vary depending on what head, shaft and grip combo you end up with.
What would be the point in saying that a set would cost Â£500 when a different shaft could add an extra Â£100 to the price...? A combo of different heads could change the price too......
Not "Secret Squirrel" just common sense....
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't that be said of most manufacturers?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2014)

richy said:



			Couldn't that be said of most manufacturers?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
But some manufacturers only offer a small choice of shaft or grip, some have very few choices at all....many don't sell clubs singly so you have to buy 4-PW whether you want to or not. Some have a set price for the set but there's an up charge for a different shaft etc etc etc...
With Orka there's no set price....


----------



## Andy (Apr 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The clue is in the quote above.........a new Ford Fiesta costs between 10k and 20k depending on model.
Cost of Orka irons will vary depending on what head, shaft and grip combo you end up with.
What would be the point in saying that a set would cost Â£500 when a different shaft could add an extra Â£100 to the price...? A combo of different heads could change the price too......
Not "Secret Squirrel" just common sense....
		
Click to expand...

Gash!

Whats the price for 4 -PW in said head with std stock shaft and grip. Then add on extra for a custom shaft and or grip.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2014)

Andy said:



			Gash!

Whats the price for 4 -PW in said head with std stock shaft and grip. Then add on extra for a custom shaft and or grip.
		
Click to expand...

The price is prob about the same as you would pay for the equivalent irons in most other makes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2014)

No big secret about the price, Imurg is spot on. There are too many variables to have a fixed price plus different fitters charge different rates.
Mine cost 535 including the 2hr fitting session and I've got PS9 blades 3-PW.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2014)

I went to the Orka fitting shed so I would guess the club builders fee was less than visiting an independent fitter. Very happy with the product and if I ever get as low as 14 I'll be going back for another set.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			I went to the Orka fitting shed so I would guess the club builders fee was less than visiting an independent fitter. Very happy with the product and if I ever get as low as 14 I'll be going back for another set.
		
Click to expand...

so Alex should be seeing you in the next couple of months then!!!!!


----------

